# إذا كنت تبحث عن كتاب فإليك الطريقة المضمونة



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكم يا باشمهندسين
لو عاوز تبحث عن كتاب على الانترنت سيبك من جوجل وياهو والمواقع دي
من خلال خبرتي الضئيلة في عالم الانترنت اكتشفت طريقتين للبحث عن الكتب المجانية ( المقرصنة م الآخر )
مضمونين 100 % ان شاء الله
أول طريقة
ادخل على الموقع ده
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redirector.php?url=http://www.gigapedia.org
واشترك فية اولا
وبعد اشتراكك وتسجيل الدخول
اكتب اسم الكتاب أو الموضوع أو حتي المؤلف في خانة البحث
بس خلي بالك نشط اختيار 
Item search
زي ماهو موجود في الصورة







وبعدين اضغط علي
Search
هتفتحلك صفحة فيها نتايج البحث






اختار الكتاب اللى أنت عاوزه بمجرد الضغط عليه هتفتح صفحته






اختار كلمة
Links
من فوق هتفتحلك الصفحة اللى فيها روابط التحميل






حمل وادعيلي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
__________________________________________
منقول من موقع المهندس
مع تحيات الإدارة


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 يوليو 2008)

الطريقة التانية
تبحث داخل مواقع رفع الملفات
زي
www.4shared.com
أو
www.rapidshare.com
طب الموقع الاولاني سهل البحث فيه لكن الرابيد شير مفيش فيه بحث نعمل ايه ؟
في مواقع تانية بتبحث داخل الرابيد شير
واللى اعرفه بيعمل كده الموقع ده
www.ebookee.com
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على النقل الهادف ..... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tifaonline (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (12 يوليو 2008)

منقول من المكتبة الهندسية

Free Engineering Books

http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى ان يجرب الجميع الموقع 
فلموقع ممتاز جدا وستجد فية كتب ومراجع لن تجدها فى اى مكان غيرة
وهذا عن تجربة
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 يوليو 2008)

http://gigapedia.org/


----------



## جمانة العرب (16 يوليو 2008)

مشككككككووووووووووووووووور والله افدتنا كتير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 يوليو 2008)

*بالفعل فهو موقع رائع وقد وجدت به كتب كنت ابحث عنها ف جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد العروشي (17 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## yehia samir (22 يوليو 2008)

انا ببحث عن كتاب industrial drying handbook ولا عارف ادور علية


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 يوليو 2008)

اذا كان هذا هو الكتاب المطلوب 






جرب الرابط التالى

http://gigapedia.info/1/industrial+drying+handbook


----------



## yehia samir (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على سرعة الرد واللة يبارك لك , هذا هو الكتاب ولكن بسعر غالى جدا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 يوليو 2008)

Handbook of Industrial Drying, Third Edition 

http://ifile.it/s3dj9f/haindr.rar


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## yehia samir (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير ,اللة يبارك فيك


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

انا بعتزر .....انا اوريد النسخة الأولى والثانية ايضا الكتاب
first and second edition of handbook of industrial dryeing
نظرا لبعض الحسابات فية وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير و اللة يكرمك


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحت انا لى طلب عاوز النسخة الاولة والثانية اذا هذا لا ليكلف سيادتك ماديا........
من نفس الكتابfirst and second edition of handbook of industrial dryeing


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يوليو 2008)

انا شاء الله ساحاول البحث


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## محمد الامين احمد (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي جاري التجريب


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رواء11 (24 مايو 2009)

هذه الروابط لاتعمل الان لدي
ممكن توضيح هل تم ايقاف الموقع


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 مايو 2009)

رواء11 قال:


> هذه الروابط لاتعمل الان لدي
> ممكن توضيح هل تم ايقاف الموقع




الموقع يعمل ولاكن بة بعض اعمال الصيانة يرجى التجربة مرة اخرى
http://status.gigapedia.com
ولاكن لاتنسى التسجيل بالموقع اولا حتى تستطيع استخدامة بصورة كاملة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (3 يونيو 2009)

مهندس احمد
انت فعلا مهندس متميز
اعزك الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 يونيو 2009)

سيد صلاح الصاوى قال:


> مهندس احمد
> انت فعلا مهندس متميز
> اعزك الله



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم م/ سيد
اتمنى ان تكون مواضيعى هادفى وان يستفيد منها الجميع
واحييك على نشاطك الواضح بالمنتدى اتمنى ان تواصل نشاطك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ولا تنسى ان الدال على الخير كفاعلة
شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 يونيو 2009)

تم تجديد الموقع وهو الان يعمل بنجاح
http://gigapedia.com


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## kattar (15 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعه كل ما احاول افتحه يدينى not found اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## chemking (23 أغسطس 2009)

. Pls help me. I cant open the files with related to the link under gigapedia.com. Many Thanks.


----------



## chemking (23 أغسطس 2009)

sorry, gigapedia.org


----------



## chemking (23 أغسطس 2009)

for example http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:2ece160d230112a4aa6db613470e8379.url


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (24 أغسطس 2009)

chemking قال:


> . Pls help me. I cant open the files with related to the link under gigapedia.com. Many thanks.



اخى الكريم يجب عليك اتباع التعليمات الموجودة الصفحة الاولى 
اى التسجيل بالموقع اولا
وبعد ذلك البحث
حاول مرة اخرى بعد اتباع التعليمات الموجودة بالصفحة الاولى


----------



## islamiccastel (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله كل خير ..................


----------

